# Cytoxic Effects Of E-cigarettes On Cultured Cardiac Cells : Video Presentation



## Stroodlepuff (28/10/13)




----------



## Stroodlepuff (28/10/13)

*Cells using the normal cigarettes had only a 3% Survival rate 
Cells using E-cigarettes had a 73 - 105% survival rate ( survival rate is higher then 100% as they kept multiplying healthily)*

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Riaz (28/10/13)

Stroodlepuff said:


> *Cells using the normal cigarettes had only a 3% Survival rate
> Cells using E-cigarettes had a 73 - 105% survival rate ( survival rate is higher then 100% as they kept multiplying healthily)*


 
wow

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (28/10/13)

Riaz said:


> wow


 
Crazy isn't it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chop007 (3/2/14)

Even the cells they are using these days are vaping........

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

